# Online resource for new horse owners



## chemister (14 February 2018)

Hi everyone, I am considering making a website/ blog for people purchasing their first horse or returning to ownership after a break. It would have regular blog posts on horse care and riding, product reviews and an online community when people could ask questions and share ideas. Would anyone be interested in this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chinchilla (14 February 2018)

Not to be rude but that's pretty much what H&& is already, particularly this section of the forum...


----------



## LaurenBay (14 February 2018)

This is what H&H is for.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (20 February 2018)

chemister said:



			Hi everyone, I am considering making a website/ blog for people purchasing their first horse or returning to ownership after a break. It would have regular blog posts on horse care and riding, product reviews and an online community when people could ask questions and share ideas. Would anyone be interested in this? Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

I think the danger with this, as with H&H forum, is that the same questions get asked (in a variety of ways) and there is not much that you haven't read after a while, the danger is that it becomes repetitive.You can also get an element of bitching which is very hard to monitor and even harder to arbitrate.When my friend left this forum due to some problems she was experiencing here she went onto other forums but they didn't have the audience that this forum has, so she lurks on H&H but never contributes as she didn't feel the stress of reregistering was worth it. 

 So if you do start a similar site you have to realize that there is an awful lot of things to consider. Plus it would be an awful lot of work for you to do too, especially if you work full time, you would have to put in an awful lot of hours.Sorry to be negative.  I think the more people on a forum the smoother it runs (in terms of contributions). Starting a new forum would take many months to build up.


----------

